# كيفية حساب cfm و gpm



## احمد اللول2010 (19 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن طريقة حساب cfm و gpm الخاصة بالوحدات (AHU , FCU ,chiller ) 
بعد حساب الاحمال الخاصة بالغرف .... كدة هبقى عرفت الحمل الخاص بكل غرفة وكذلك هقدر اعرف الحمل الكلى 
انا عايز اعرف ازاى اقدر اعرف احسب cfm ,gpm


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (19 أغسطس 2009)

معقول 26 مشاهدة ولا يوجد احد يرد على سؤالى 
لو سمحت يابشمهندسين انا محتاج رد ضرورى 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (20 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم فيما يتعلق لاحمال التبريد ممكن تستفيد من العلاقة التالية التي تساعدك في تحويل الطن الى كمية هواء
Q=qs/1.23*Temp.Defferance
Q:L/s
qs:w(Cooling load
واتمنى ان تستفيد منها


----------



## esamkhattab (20 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ العزيز 
بالنسبه لتقدير معدل تدفق المياه البارده لاى جزع بالدائره يمكن استخدام الاتى 
Q=Mx500xTD
Q= BTU
M= GPM
TD=F
TD APPROXIMITLY 10 F
SO one ton 12000 btu 
gpm for 1 ton =2.4 gpm 
يمكن لاخى الكريم مراجعه اشرى 1997
شبتر hydronic system 
بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكر خاص للمهندسين (Badran Mohammed ,esamkhattab) 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng. Aiman (22 أغسطس 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير
اولا بلنسبة لحساب كمية تدفق الماء البارد
Qt = m.X cpXdelta T
Qt = total capacity [w
m. water flow rare
cp = 4.18 KJ/Kg.K
delta T = 10F = 5.5C عند الظرف القياسية
فاذا كنت تعرف الحمل الحراري الكلي فمنة يمكنة بسهولة حساب تدفق الماء
وللتحويل من L/s ال gpm
1L/s=15.8 gpm

اما بلنسبة لحساب تدفق الهواء البارد

Qs = m. cp deltaT
Qs = Sensible capacity 
Cp = 1.21 KJ/Kg.K
delta T = Tr-Ts
فاذا كنت تعرف الحمل المحسوس فمنة تحسب كمسة تدفق الهواء
وللتحويل من L/s ال cfm 
1L/s=2.118 cfm


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لحضراتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه الاستفاده


----------



## gaber osman (20 يونيو 2010)

بصورة تقريبية بالنسبة للgpm

gpm=TR*24 /dT فى حالة المياة المثلجة
GPM=TR*30/dT فى حالة المياة الباردة لتبريد المكثف الخاص بالتشيلر

اما بالنسبة CFM توجد علاقة Qrs=1.08cfm dt وشكرا


----------

